# gold cladding



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

There is one on HK Island right on Victoria Harbor. It is otherwise a pretty plain box but I like where it is situated with all the other colors around it.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Far East Finance Ctr., Hong Kong


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Aurora, Shanghai


----------



## minneapolis-uptown (Jun 22, 2009)

I was on the light rail yesterday, and i saw the ugliest gold cladded building, it was right next to the mall of america and the part of it that wasnt glass just looked like rust
uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:


----------



## elculo (Aug 18, 2009)

Here's one from Frankfurt (it's called "golden house" although it looks like rust):









Goldenes Haus at emporis.com


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Wisma Hamzah Kwong Hing
KUALA LUMPUR
From flickr


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Astro Tower, Brussels:


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*KUALA LUMPUR | Grand Hyatt Hotel | 42 fl | U/C*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=599782


----------



## Ukraine (Apr 2, 2009)

Husky Towers, Calgary


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

The only gold tower i ever really liked was the Daehan Life Insurance 63 building in Seoul









http://cosmojin.com/eng/korea/index.asp?b_url=./list.asp&subPNum=1&subPPNum=4&page=1


----------



## alexcheetah (Jun 16, 2009)

MDguy said:


> RBT is probably the best example of gold cladding on a high rise i will admit. Not as bad as the rest at all. Its not the best, but most indefinably not the worst


:nuts:???


----------



## Uaarkson (Feb 11, 2009)

I never understood why people hated gold cladding. I think it looks awesome (with the exception of trump's las vegas monstrosity)


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

alexcheetah said:


> :nuts:???


It all made sense, I just forgot about the one in Seoul. :dunno:
Let me retry, pretend this is at the top of my last post 0 "ALTHOUGH, I forgot that..."


----------



## Concrete Stereo (May 21, 2005)

baljurk, the Hague


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Antwerp Tower, Belgium:



















(picture by Taboe)


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

How could anyone forget this -

uke:

The Grand Lisboa, Macao


----------



## Saigongirl (Jun 29, 2009)

India101 said:


> How could anyone forget this -
> 
> uke:
> 
> The Grand Lisboa, Macao


Rotten cabbage :banana:


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

by fabian 
hyatt melbourne


----------



## Mojojojo. (Nov 22, 2006)

they r making some in Islamabad Pakistan n I thought its going to be a disaster.... but looking at couple of pics here it could b good










but i still don't think its a good idea


----------



## Concrete Stereo (May 21, 2005)

^^ aiaiai, no


----------

